# Electric fencing?



## ThePigeonKid (May 26, 2012)

Hi, I have electric fencing and I was wondering how far apart to have each wire starting from the ground up? I went to raise the pig from weaning to butchering.
Thanks! ~


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 26, 2012)

In our experience electric fencing by the strand does NOT work for piglets. They will run through it! We use the electric netting from weaning at 7-8 weeks until they are approx 4mths old depending on their size. From there they are graduated to 3 wires - one at about 8" off the ground, the other at nose height & then one higher. We use the polywire as it is much more visible but then we raise the Large Blacks which have the really long floppy ears so do not see well. 

Even at weaning they will sometimes run/push through the electric netting so we have a pen that we put them in with a wire running around the front part. They cannot get out but they learn to respect the wires. After a couple days we put them behind the netting. You need to move two piglets at a time & drop them beside the food bowl. If you move one piglet by itself it will panic & run straight through. 

Liz


----------

